# Big Grip Pen



## pauljas (Dec 5, 2010)

I want to try turning a fountain pen for a Christmas gift. My question for the group is what kits have nice big/thick grips? I recently turned a flat top kit pen and the finger grip is a little on the thin side. My plan is once I find a kit I like, I can turn some fountain pens and rollerball pens (my preference).

Thanks for your help.

Paul


----------



## hilltopper46 (Dec 5, 2010)

I've never turned this kit in any version, but when you say big thick grip the PSI Guardian comes to mind.  You need to buy the rollerball kit and then the additional kit for the FP conversion.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKGDRBFREE.html


----------



## David M (Dec 5, 2010)

there is a big ben fountain, its a pen that is a larger fountain but one that i did not like.the threads on the upper end isnt a good fit or the two i made wasnt. other than a majestic , some of the jr size pen has a good feel....


----------



## Dan_F (Dec 8, 2010)

My favorite would be the El Grande or Churchill series. Nice substantial grip, and not too heavy. I can't use the smaller ones for any length of time, nor the big heavy Gent or Statesman. 

Dan


----------



## pauljas (Dec 8, 2010)

Dan_F said:


> My favorite would be the El Grande or Churchill series. Nice substantial grip, and not too heavy. I can't use the smaller ones for any length of time, nor the big heavy Gent or Statesman.
> 
> Dan


 
Those are looking pretty good.  The other suggestions actually look a bit on the big side.

Right now, I am considering:
the Churchill/El Grande as suggested
Rienhart (bear tooth)j
Vail (Bear tooth)
Majestic (PSI)


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 8, 2010)

Of the choices you have there , the only ones with a large grip are the El Erande and the Churchill . The others all have medium sized metal grips and are all heavy metal pens . The Majestic is the largest and is a very large pen , still one of my faorite kit pens though .
The El Grande/Churchill are also large pens but very light for their size with a comfortable balance .


----------



## pauljas (Dec 8, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> Of the choices you have there , the only ones with a large grip are the El Erande and the Churchill . The others all have medium sized metal grips and are all heavy metal pens . The Majestic is the largest and is a very large pen , still one of my faorite kit pens though .
> The El Grande/Churchill are also large pens but very light for their size with a comfortable balance .


 
Do the plastic parts make the pen seem "cheap?"  I think that is part of what was drawing me to some of the metal grip kits above.  I do appreciate what you say about the comfort/balance.  The cigar kits I turned seem heavy!


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 9, 2010)

I think they are nice pens , not cheap but not heavy either . The El Grande looks very similar to a vintage Parker Duofold , both in size and weight and has a similar balance . The kits with the metal sections , in my opinion , are too heavy to write with for very long .


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 9, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> . The kits with the metal sections , in my opinion , are too heavy to write with for very long .


 

Amen! Pass the ammunition!


----------



## pauljas (Dec 9, 2010)

thanks for that input, I like the flat top of the El Grande better than the round top of the Chruchill and will probably place an order this evening.


----------

